# Where can I get free options data for the US Market?



## joe2000 (25 June 2007)

Is there a place which offers free download of options data?
I am looking for EOD data for the US market.

Thanks.


----------



## rapidex (5 July 2007)

Try optionetics.com > you can get option chains there.


----------



## joe2000 (6 July 2007)

Thanks for your reply, however I would like to download the data in order to analyse it using OptionVue. I couldn't find any way to download the data  in the website that you've mentioned.
Joe


----------

